# Uber banned in Germany by Frankfurt court



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Speechless , must be some political game involved ...Meine Deutschen Freunde ich hoffe das ist nicht endgueltig..

I hope Uber is able to to turn this around and of course "appeal"..Taxi Deutschland ,,

http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-29027803


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

I wish Uber good luck.... they are going to need it.
If they can turn this around they will be truly unstoppable.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

It will take the raiding of UBER offices and arrests of UBER staff to have any affect on UBER's current MO. At that point investors may start getting nervous.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

hmmmm...Boiler room ??


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Banned beats the slow death of rate reductions

'jus sayin


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

it didn't stop them in California


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

puber said:


> it didn't stop them in California


Trust me, Germany is different.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Isn't it ironic that they chose German as the language to pick the company's name and then that is where they are banned !


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

Typical arrogance of Uber. Court orders them to cease operations, Uber says 'no, we will operate anyways'.

I hope authorities run substantial sting operations to collect fines.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Don't you want them to fight it ?? C'mon this is a political decision , also keep in mind only POPUber is affected , everything else runs smooth ..


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

Nitedriver said:


> Don't you want them to fight it ?? C'mon this is a political decision , also keep in mind only POPUber is affected , everything else runs smooth ..


They should follow the legal sysytem. Follow the courts orders and suspend service while the appeal is pending.

Billion dollar companies tend to think they can do what they want.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Couldn't care less


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Nitedriver said:


> Speechless , must be some political game involved ...Meine Deutschen Freunde ich hoffe das ist nicht endgueltig..
> 
> I hope Uber is able to to turn this around and of course "appeal"..Taxi Deutschland ,,
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-29027803


Interesting that Daimler acquires Uber rival in Germany at the same time.

http://online.wsj.com/articles/daimler-moves-into-ride-sharing-economy-1409750844


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Swed said:


> Interesting that Daimler acquires Uber rival in Germany at the same time.
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/articles/daimler-moves-into-ride-sharing-economy-1409750844


It's more then interesting, it's revealing.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

This is the fastest company I ever saw :

Investors recently gave Uber an *$18.2 billion valuation*. Other, smaller ride-sharing companies, such as Sidecar, have also tried to gain market share.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Somehow I can see Daimler's allure:
- European alternative to the "American bastards"
- Sell and promote your cars to the 'future of taxi industry"
- Built in app in all Daimler cars, maybe even a road assistance program in case your car breaks down?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber OKs prison time as workplace hazard*

http://nypost.com/2014/09/03/uber-car-service-app-defies-germanys-ban/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Ban Upheld
Uber Is Having A Tough Time In Germany*

http://www.businessinsider.com/r-ge...-uber-ride-share-service-2014-9#ixzz3ESS33EEH


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber conducts German economic impact study to explain why Uber would be awesome for Germany*
*http://venturebeat.com/2015/03/16/u...xplain-why-uber-would-be-awesome-for-germany/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber ride-sharing banned - again - in Germany*
http://www.ft.com/intl/fastft/293403

Uber's ride-sharing service has been banned throughout Germany for the second time in less than a year.

The injunction imposed at Frankfurt regional court prevents Uber from offering its ride-sharing service UberPop, reports Jeevan Vasagar in Berlin.

Uber faces fines of up to €250,000 each time it operates the service in violation of the ban.

The case was brought by Taxi Deutschland, a lobby group which represents taxi businesses.

In Germany, taxi drivers are subject to extensive regulations including health checks, fixed fares and liability insurance, which taxi companies say is around eight times more expensive than a standard private driver's insurance.

An emergency injunction banning UberPop was imposed in Germany last September, but the injunction was overturned on technical grounds later that month.

Dieter Schlenker, chairman of Taxi Deutschland, said in a statement on Wednesday:

We are pleased that justice has been reinstated today. Again, a court has determined that Uber bases its business model on a breach of the law.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*German court places nationwide ban on Uber*
*http://fortune.com/2015/03/18/germa...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *German court places nationwide ban on Uber*
> *http://fortune.com/2015/03/18/germa...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer*


Attorneys representing Uber denied it was subject to rules governing taxi operators, claiming that the company merely acts as an exchange connecting drivers with clients.

In response, Uwe Eilers, a second judge on the three-judge panel, said: "In that case, you should include in your business description that Uber offers rides for free."

Nickel said the court's decision would cover the whole of Germany. "There is a danger of repeated violations, which applies to the whole of Germany," he said.

The judge also took issue with Uber's business model, saying that the firm did not carry sufficient insurance to cover Uber's services. "In terms of constitutional and European law the business model is not approvable," he said, referring to Uber.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Die Deutschen sind einfach bloeder , die Amerikaner wissen was "innovation" bedeuted !!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Nitedriver said:


> Die Deutschen sind einfach bloeder , die Amerikaner wissen was "innovation" bedeuted !!





Nitedriver said:


> *The Germans are simply stupid, Americans know what "innovation " means* *!!*


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

*The Germans are simply stupid , Americans know what "innovation " means !*

Maybe, but lately that innovation is all about how to make a tiny group join the mega rich at the expense of the worker. The trend is to replace the middle class with working poor. Remind us again of what the min wage and standard safety net system looks like in Germany.

The idea of shoot first and aim second is also a trait of US Management.

Let ride share fix its problems, and then come back and have an adult conversation.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Nitedriver said:


> *The Germans are simply stupid, Americans know what "innovation " means!!*





chi1cabby said:


> The judge also took issue with Uber's business model, saying that the firm did not carry sufficient insurance to cover Uber's services. "In terms of constitutional and European law the business model is not approvable," he said, referring to Uber.


----------



## ryan76 (Feb 7, 2015)

do they drive for a dollar a mile in germany too? who cares


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

ryan76 said:


> do they drive for a dollar a mile in germany too? who cares


If you don't care, then don't bother commenting on the thread. Does that sound fair to you?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber plans legal taxi service in Germany*
*http://m.ewn.co.za/2015/03/28/Uber-plans-legal-taxi-service-in-Germany*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*SHARE THIS STORY.*

https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sharer.php?u=https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-banned-in-germany-by-frankfurt-court.2885/page-2%23post-228023

https://twitter.com/home?status=https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-banned-in-germany-by-frankfurt-court.2885/page-2%23post-228023


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber plans legal taxi service in Germany*
> *http://m.ewn.co.za/2015/03/28/Uber-plans-legal-taxi-service-in-Germany*


Are politicians in the US paying attention?

Bullies only respond to a strong hand. US politicians need to grow a pair.

It's time for Uber to stop playing games and do the same here in the US.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Nitedriver said:


> Don't you want them to fight it ?? C'mon this is a political decision , also keep in mind only POPUber is affected , everything else runs smooth ..


The ENTIRE controversy is about UBER X (POP UBER). Without the X tier, nobody would have an issue with UBER. Most of the industry would welcome UBER. I would too.

Unfortunately, X is where they make the majority of their money. BLACK is just there for window dressing and PR/Political distraction. They bundle all the tiers on the same app just to confuse people into thinking it's all legitimate.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

stuber said:


> The ENTIRE controversy is about UBER X (POP UBER).


When ALL Fails, Uber goes Legit!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Germany faces probe over Uber ban*
*https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...xOpSg9_3LPaff24MA&sig2=AlPCl46LZ8XGbbjqRDPcQg*
_Germany's ban on some Uber services faces a probe by the European Commission, as the US ride-hailing company called on Brussels to help in its fight with national regulators on the continent.

Uber had complained that Germany's laws on taxis and rules on competition violated EU law. The commission last week took the company's complaint to the next stage by demanding that Germany explain its rules, according to a letter seen by the Financial Times.

Many of Uber's services have been outlawed in Germany, where rules such as a ban on car-hire services accepting a new order while a passenger is in the vehicle, severely hamper Uber's ability to match drivers with customers.

German courts have also demanded the company must hold a taxi operator's licence, despite Uber arguing that it does not itself provide transportation. The company also believes these rules and others violate EU law.

The group has launched a similar complaint in France, where it has faced violent protests from local taxi drivers who have called on the app to be made illegal. Two of its executives were arrested last month and ordered to stand trial in September, and the company temporarily suspended its UberPop ride-sharing service in the country.

Uber's expansion into Europe has been marked by struggles with regulators, with its services limited or banned in a number of European markets. Drivers in these countries often face fines or see their cars impounded.

Increasingly, the company has pinned its hopes on regulation from Brussels, rather than engaging in a protracted struggle with individual regulators across the EU's 28 countries.

A judge in Spain - which has an outright ban on Uber - is in the process of referring to the European Court of Justice, the EU's highest court, the question of whether Uber is a transportation company or a digital service. If the court finds that it is a digital service provider it will be much harder for national regulators to curb its activities.

Germany has 10 weeks to respond to the letter from the commission. A deadline for France to respond to its probe expired earlier this week.

Uber said: "We're a digital intermediary yet transportation laws dating back to the '50s are being applied in Germany. Such outdated regulations are being used to protect established players from competition, rather than benefit many more people."

Despite Uber's protracted legal problems in Europe, the ride-sharing company has become one of the most valuable privately owned companies in the world, with a recent fundraising round giving it a reported valuation of $50bn.

The commission did not respond to a request for comment._


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

EU law u got to be kiddin me...das schlimmste das je in Europa gemacht wurde ..viel Glueck kumpels..


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Nitedriver said:


> EU law u got to be kiddin me...das schlimmste das je in Europa gemacht wurde ..viel Glueck kumpels..


Oh yeah?? Mein auto ist schwarz!

Not really, it's white. But it's the only thing I can say in German. So far I have found limited use for this phrase.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber cites harsh regulatory environment, pulls out of three German cities*
*http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/...environment-pulls-out-of-three-german-cities/*


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

schon wieder ?? again ?? was macht denn die Angela ??


----------

